# Azrocker



## klife (Apr 12, 2009)

I am unable to log in my premier account, Anyone else had problems?


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm sure Brian is working on it.  Some of us can get in now and some of us can't yet.  Give him time.


----------



## klife (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks and thank you Brian for all your hard work


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 12, 2009)

I had the same problem earlier.


----------



## the iceman (Apr 12, 2009)

I have problems with Safari bringing it up, have to go directly to the home page, but Firefox works fine.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 12, 2009)

Abelman is having problems getting logged in too. I'm sure there must be others.
Hang on folks, hopefully the glitch will be fixed soon. :)


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 12, 2009)

should be fixed.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Brian!


----------



## azrocker (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Brian it does work now!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Apr 13, 2009)

I noticed my premier status is missing also...


----------



## klife (Apr 15, 2009)

I am once again unable to log on as Azrocker


----------



## whatthe (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm unable to log in also!

grothe


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 15, 2009)

Smokebuzz is having problems too... I'll get a message to Brian. I'm sure there are others. :)


----------



## hamandegger (Apr 15, 2009)

Yep ....... Feel free to delete this account when the process is fixed.


----------



## klife (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks! Hope to be back soon.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 15, 2009)

Wutang is having problems too. Also Josh aka Geek with Fire
I'm sure there are several more. Hang in there folks, I bet Brian will check into this as soon as he gets a chance. :)


----------

